# Apple TV



## philippedhp@aol.com (7 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Je dispose d'un Apple TV et je voudrais récupérer des photos sur mon macbookpro, comment
faire!!!, merci pour le conseil.

Philippe,


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2009)

bonjour
je ne repondrai pas sur le fond mais sur un détail : ton pseudo

contacter les admis ( bouton contact en bas de chaque page) pour changer ce pseudo
car le vrai detenteur de cette adresse email va etre bombardé de spams ( toi ou un autre)


----------

